# Instrument Cluster replacement?



## kartopics (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if the mileage (odometer) is recorded on the instrument cluster or on the BCM/ECM? After a major short in my cluster, I have been told that I need to find a replacement. I have seen several on ebay - the question is: Once installed, what is displayed? My original miles or the miles on the new cluster? Thank you!


----------

